# grsecurity: Illegal Instruction issue

## gr_quark

Hi,

I am trying to run CurlAgent process, which is using libcurl5.2.0 on Wind River Linux.

When this process calls curl_easy_init function to do the curl initialization, I am getting illegal instruction issue which is as follows.

[ 6451.875789] grsec: From 192.168.100.103: Illegal instruction occurred at aa65e32b in /usr/games/MQTT/branch_TGateOne_IDF14/xmpp_if/CurlAgent/CurlAgent[CurlAgent:8132] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[sh:7975] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

[ 6451.909066] grsec: From 192.168.100.103: denied resource overstep by requesting 4096 for RLIMIT_CORE against limit 0 for /usr/games/MQTT/branch_TGateOne_IDF14/xmpp_if/CurlAgent/CurlAgent[CurlAgent:8132] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[sh:7975] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Does someone is having any pointers to look into this issue?

Regards

Mohita

----------

## toralf

IMO an "Illegal instruction" could be related rather to compiler flag issue than grSecurity. Did you compiled the exe it on a different machine/processor than where you run it now ?

----------

## Ant P.

Post your `emerge --info curl`, please.

----------

